# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Máy Tính Xách Tay >  Macbook Air 2016 13.3" MMGF2 Fullbox New 99% + AppleCare dài

## viettech2017

Macbook Air 2016 13.3" MMGF2 Fullbox New 99% + AppleCare dài
 Mình muốn bán macbook air 13" 2016 MMGF2
 - Cấu hình : chip i5 1.6ghz/ 8g ram/ssd 128gb
 - Máy có cấu hình mạnh nhất trong dòng macbook air, với chip i5, ram 8g và ổ cứng dung lượng 128g.
 - Máy đẹp, nguyên bản, mọi chức năng sử dụng bình thường
 - Hàng hãng, chất lượng ko phải suy nghĩ
 - Máy sạc rất ít, pin còn rất trâu, gần nguyên dung lượng
 Bảo hành 12 Tháng
 Giá : 17.800k(máy + sạc)
 Liên hệ: 0911.515.888 (viber imes zalo)

----------

